# Bed Sheets



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, this isn't a huge modification but I thought someone else might benefit:

We have a queen size mattress on our bed and the top sheet is constantly coming un-tucked. I basically have to remake the bed every day. (I do that at home enough!) I looked into something called a Trava-Sac (or some sort of name like that) - basically it's a fitted sheet w/ the top sheet attached.

So, I took my own set of sheets and sewed the top sheet to the bottom of the fitted sheet. Now, no more untucked top sheet! And it didn't cost a cent!!! Now THAT'S my kind of Mod









ALSO: I'm going to do this same thing for the bunk bed sheets AND the sheets that go on the blow up mattress/sofas


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic idea! Wish I knew how to sew and had a sewing machine!


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

GoodTimes said:


> Ok, this isn't a huge modification but I thought someone else might benefit:
> 
> We have a queen size mattress on our bed and the top sheet is constantly coming un-tucked. I basically have to remake the bed every day. (I do that at home enough!) I looked into something called a Trava-Sac (or some sort of name like that) - basically it's a fitted sheet w/ the top sheet attached.
> 
> So, I took my own set of sheets and sewed the top sheet to the bottom of the fitted sheet. Now, no more untucked top sheet! And it didn't cost a cent!!! Now THAT'S my kind of Mod


I got tired of tucking in the sheets, trying to manuever around the little space. So, I just took two sleeping bags and zipped them together to make a double size sleeping bag. I put a fitted sheet on the mattress, then just throw the sleeping bag on top, followed by the duvet cover to make it look nice. At night, just throw off the duvet cover, unzip and slip in. The sleeping bag we use is the Greatland brand from Target. Lightweight nylon, so not too hot.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have been thinking about this since it is so hard to make the beds in the rear slide bed or even my front queen bed. I have been think of ways to make it easier.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We skipped all the hastle of sewing and used old waterbed sheets.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

rialynn79 said:


> Fantastic idea! Wish I knew how to sew and had a sewing machine!


If you know ANYONE with a machine, it took me less than 5 minutes to pin it and sew it - HONEST.

If you don't have access to a sewing machine, consider using safety pins - better than nothing! Wish I were near to help, it was easy and I'm not the most handy with my machine but I know enuf to get the jobs done.

I thought the earlier post about 2 sleeping bags zipped together was ingenious too. Unfortunately, we're WAY too hot down here to even attempt that. Anything thicker than a sheet is just too much to tolerate, even with a/c.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We use two zipped sleeping bags on the queen bed, but I really like the idea for the bunk beds. I'll have to tell (ask) the DW to get the sewing machine out.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

2500Ram said:


> We skipped all the hastle of sewing and used old waterbed sheets.


We considered this also. My biggest complaint is I like my fitted sheets to be "bounce a quarter" tight and the mattresses in the OB are so thin that I can't get queen size sheets to not be baggy and wrinkly. My wife's back can't handle memory foam either, so adding more inches to the mattress that way isn't going to work for us.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also just have 2 sleeping bags zipped together. Makes it easy to make the bed. If it is too hot out we just sleep on top of the sleeping bags! We have done this since we had our tent trailer and works great! 
Our bunks also just have sleeping bags, so the kids don't have to Make their bed, just straighten up their sleeping bags.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I remade a twin sheet to fit the bunk in my 28BHS. I just measured and cut it down and made a new corner seam. Now it fits like a glove. It only took me about 10 min total. I have also used this website to make baby bed sheets and will use it to make more sheets to fit the bunks. May even use flat sheets and cut the corners and put elastic in them. I don't put my elastic in a hem. I just use my serger around the edges and attach the elastic with it. A lot easier for me. 
Maybe someone can use this.

Helen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We bought some sheets for an airbed mattress once and they have some drawstrings on the ends and corners. They work pretty well for making the sheets fit a bit better on the camper beds. If you sew, it's worth a try.

Carmen


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

K. Smith said:


> We skipped all the hastle of sewing and used old waterbed sheets.


We considered this also. My biggest complaint is I like my fitted sheets to be "bounce a quarter" tight and the mattresses in the OB are so thin that I can't get queen size sheets to not be baggy and wrinkly. My wife's back can't handle memory foam either, so adding more inches to the mattress that way isn't going to work for us.
[/quote]

I know what you mean about the back part.....just wondering how it would do to add the memory foam or something along that line to the...*Under side*... of the mattress? That way you would get the thickness for tight sheets; would have more insalation on the rear bed slide.....but you would have the more solide interspring of the regular bed. Just thinking out load hear....I have back problems and had never thought about all this untill just now....because I like the idea of no slip sheets,I too have a hard time crawling around to make up the bed ...so when we camp I just throw on the covers and hope for the best look when done.

I mean we are camping ...right ? so who cares that much


----------



## oraa1997 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 32BHDS and putting that sheet on is a chore. I have to climb all over the bed and fight with it. Is there an easier way? 
Thanks,


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

oraa1997 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 32BHDS and putting that sheet on is a chore. I have to climb all over the bed and fight with it. Is there an easier way?
> Thanks,


*NO*!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We invested in Travasacs. Made in USA - quality is amazing, 5 year warranty - totally comfortable but least expensive we could find for queen size was $165 (ugh). We have pics in our gallery if you are interested in looking at them. We put memory foam on top of our mattress, then a fitted queen sheet and the Travasac is on top. We only have to deal with the fitted sheet a couple of times a year to wash it. My husband can even make the bed perfectly. We use it year round - has a winter and summer side. We do winter camping and were very cozy even when it was 8 degrees outside.

Hope


----------

